# Juvenile Bluebar pigeon available for adoption



## tms1950 (Aug 23, 2005)

Hi everyone- I`m a federally licensed rehabilitator in Michigan that takes in all bird species,native or not and have a beautiful Bluebar pigeon that needs a good home.He came into the rehab last fall with a broken wing and he still had yellow "fuzzies" on his head.Wing healed well,but he`s not releasable and needs a home asap so he can be socialized.
I do not ship through the mail,only Delta airlines and the cost to you will be approximately $93. If you know of someone that would like this young bird and will have appropriate housing for him,please let me know.If it is in Michigan,I can meet partway. I will need to know the setting he is going into because I have placed pigeons before,only to find out that they were being kept in small cages that allowed little room to move.
Teresa Smelser
For The Birds Wildlife Rehab
Montrose,Mi


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

*looking for bird in michigan*

I would take him in if he is still available. Former racer with grandfather and after he passed have another bird former neighbor told me about. She needs a companion. Let me know as I am in michigan and you are less than a half hour drive.


----------



## KO Loft (Jul 1, 2007)

correction one and a half hour drive but willing to go for the bird


----------



## williamE (Feb 24, 2011)

post a picture if still up for adoption.....!!!!


----------

